# so how does this work?



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking at getting the wife into bowhunting and possibly joining her myself.

As such, Am I understanding the license right.

for the same $20, you get a whitetail license that is good for either antler or antlerless and is good from September until January. It is also not limited to any particular zone as gun is, but good for all the state.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

your understanding is correct


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

good to see you are looking to getting into bowhunting. if you guys have any questions feel free to ask. and when you go to get a bow, go to a archery shop not cabelas or something to get it. go somewhere where the people know what they are doing and can properly fit you into a bow. also dont buy a bow because someone says its great or whatnot, go shoot a bunch of different kinds to get a feel for what you like and go from there.

:beer: 
mark


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

dogdigger said:


> good to see you are looking to getting into bowhunting. if you guys have any questions feel free to ask. and when you go to get a bow, go to a archery shop not cabelas or something to get it. go somewhere where the people know what they are doing and can properly fit you into a bow. also dont buy a bow because someone says its great or whatnot, go shoot a bunch of different kinds to get a feel for what you like and go from there.
> 
> :beer:
> mark


I work at Sportsman's Warehouse, so the place to buy my archery and other stuff is pretty well dictated.

Stop out sometime. We can "shoot" the breeze on this stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

farmerj

Not only can you shoot either sex anywhere in the state, you can shoot white-tail or mule deer. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

if you buy a bow get a mathews switchback ,anything else would be uncivlized :beer: :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh man you dont even know what you are getting into, I got my first deer, it was a buck, after sitting in a grove of trees surrounded by all sunflowers. It was early season...almost the first weekend. I sat there quietly for 9 hours...no food or drink. It is just amazing to sit in a treestand and watch the wildlife come through. And when that buck comes under your stand your heart will race right out of your chest. Let me tell ya I am not gonna miss this next year. Good luck to you, and your wife.


----------

